# Como hacer una instalacion de leds



## maseruki (Jul 23, 2007)

hola, queria que alguien me dijese como hacer una instalacion de leds os explico.

lo que quero hacer es poner lucecillas en el ordenador, y he visto que ponen una chisma antes que llegue la corriente al led. bueno aya boy
queria poner varias leds con su interruptor y su corriente, lo que no se ni como empezar, que necesita una led para encenderse?, que tengo que tener en cuenta a la ora de comprarlas?, como les doy corriente?.
por otro punto quero poner 20 leds juntas y no se como ponerle la corriente que necesita, y por otro lado queria saber si se les puede poner algo para que den la iluminacion que quero, teniendo en cuenta las limitaciones de la propia claro esta. otra cosa es que como van a ir por ejemplo 4 leds y un interructor y la chisma para la iluminacion (cpli), 3 con inteructor con (cpli). y a parte de eso van los ventiladores. que tambien tendran la ruedecita para el flujo de aire.
en fin que tengo que tener en cuenta?
que hago para que cada una reciba lo que necesite y no mas?
como les  meto corriente?
puedo hacer que parpadeen?

disculpad que sea un poco demasiado lerdo, pero se lo mismo de electronica que de astronomia china, me gustaria iniciarme pero no se ni lo que es un ohm.

gracias por todo y disculpad las  molestias  
literalmente os considero dioses (que embidia que os tengo)


----------



## totung (Jul 25, 2007)

primero, quieres que todos los led parpadeen al mismo tiempo?, quieres regular manualmente el parpadeo? o quieres que el parpadeo vaya al ritmo de la musica de tu ordenador?

ahora otra cuestion de que tipo de led's hablas blancos, azules, rojos, etc. todos tienen especificaciones de voltaje y corriente(amperaje) diferente. si los tienes o sabes las especificaciones dime en que rango de voltaje y corriente(amperaje) trabajan.

asi te podria ayudar un poco mas.

y la alimentacion de estos la podemos tomar del mismo ordenador  8)


----------



## maseruki (Jul 25, 2007)

aun no les he comprado. tengo que diseñar la pc asi que no se que color boy ha cojer, cuando tenga los leds mirare el resto ya que no se ni el numero que usare ni cuales van ha parpadear o no
de vardad se puede regular el parpadeo?
lo que vaya al ridmo de la musica no tiene mucha ciencia.
otra cosa ayer intente soldar un boton (estos pequeños) y no se como hacer para que el estaño se este quieto, por otro lado el soldador y el estaño es de los chinos, no dispongo ni para un soldador mas o menos weno.

me podriais decir que soldador compro (tened en cuenta que el uso que le voy ha dar es muy poco, en caso de que no me aficione)
que estaño
y otro producto que he bisto que no se que es, creo que es decapante.

gracias por todo


----------



## Manonline (Jul 25, 2007)

tal vez sos un astronomo chino... quien sabe?

soldador de 30 o 40w tipo lapiz preferentemente con punta ceramica y el estaño tiene qe ser 60% estaño - 40% plomo.

suerte,
Mano.


----------



## maseruki (Jul 25, 2007)

gracias me lo hapunto. y es verdad podria ser astronomo chino, pero ese no es mi caso jajajja.

dos preguntas.

que truco usais para soldar los leds sin placa de circuito impreso, es que yo soi un fracaso.

y como veis la dificultad de la electronica, y como empiezo.


----------



## totung (Jul 26, 2007)

debes tener mucho cuidado al soldar los leds porque son muy sensibles al calor, incluso mas de 5 segundos con el soldador puesto y se pueden quemar, minimo te recomendaria tomar un pedazo de carton del grueso de un rollo de papel de baño y taladrar agujeros de 5mm mas o menos para que no se te muevan, ya que al soldar varios led en serie se llegan a mover un poco al tratar de soldarlos, deja hacer mas o menos algo para ilustrarte y te paso las fotos 8) para que os des una idea y si quieres mi recomendación puedes comprarlos en ebay hay muy buena variedad.


----------

